# (indoor) bmx in ulm???



## Micha73 (20. Oktober 2003)

hey

ich zieh im november nach ulm. kenn mich da null aus, nehm aber an, daß da schon auch bmx gefahren wird. könnt ihr mir sagen, wo man da mal auftauchen darf???

fahr noch noch lange (netto ca 1/2 jahr), bin bisher eher mtb gefahren, würd aber gern noch einiges dazulernen und freu mich deshalb auf jeden hinweis!!!
gruß

micha


----------



## lagy (20. Oktober 2003)

in ulm gibt es auf jeden fall eine halle
und ich glaube da kannst du auch recht viel lernen weil da wirkliche einige richtig gute fahrer am start sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (20. Oktober 2003)

Da ist ne Halle und die Jungs gehen dort ziehmlich hart ab


----------



## Micha73 (21. Oktober 2003)

wißt ihr wo die halle ist???


----------



## Vitali (21. Oktober 2003)

Stadtjugendring Ulm
Platzgasse 18
89073 Ulm
Tel.: 0731-6026568

Tageskarte: 2,50 Euro
Jahreskarte kostet glaub 60 Euro, aber das findest du schon noch raus.... 

Die Halle ist Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag von 15:30 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr geöffnet. Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag ist sie von 13:00 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr geöffnet.

Man findet die Halle, wenn man sich vom Ehingertor Richtung Donau wendet. Wenn man auf der Schillerstraße zur rechten Seite das Donauschwäbische Zentralmuseum sieht, oder wenn man gar schon die Donau erreicht hat, ist man zu weit gegangen/gefahren. Wenn man vor dem Museum rechts in eine Art großen Innenhof einbiegt, findet man die Halle.


----------



## Micha73 (21. Oktober 2003)

ja mann, vitali

ich flipp gleich aus!!! adresse MIT wegbeschreibung und allem drum und dran, sogar bilder, ich kanns gar nicht fassen

!!! DANKE, MANN !!! 

tauchst du da ab und zu mal auf? ich lad dich auf ein bier ein...

gruß
micha


----------



## Micha73 (21. Oktober 2003)

booaaa

und was man da alles machen kann, ich halts kaum aus...


----------



## Vitali (21. Oktober 2003)

Werde wahrscheinlich wenn ich es schaffe die Leute dort zu überreden (eigentlich dürfen nur skater und bmxer rein) im Dezember da sein, bin  dann auf 24" unterwegs


----------



## Micha73 (21. Oktober 2003)

hey vitali

kannst mir dann ja ne PN schicken, damit wir was ausmachen können

gruß


----------



## Vitali (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Micha73 _
> *hey vitali
> 
> kannst mir dann ja ne PN schicken, damit wir was ausmachen können
> ...



alles klar, hab vorhin nochmal bei denen angerufen, mit 24" komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht rein, mal schauen wann ich mein bmx hab...

Was auch vieleicht noch zu sagen ist, die Halle ist nicht beheizt !!! Also warm anziehn...


----------



## dmz (26. Oktober 2003)

Willkommen in Ulm. Mußt einfach mal reinschauen, is ziemlich oft jemand da. Aber erst so ab 18.00 eher 19.00, vorher ist es ziemlich voll.

PS: Mountainbikes kommen nicht rein, versuchen ist zwecklos, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (26. Oktober 2003)

schade eigentlich,  die halle ist so groß und stehn dann sowenig rampen drinne


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dmz _
> *Willkommen in Ulm. Mußt einfach mal reinschauen, is ziemlich oft jemand da. Aber erst so ab 18.00 eher 19.00, vorher ist es ziemlich voll.
> 
> PS: Mountainbikes kommen nicht rein, versuchen ist zwecklos, sorry! *



find ich mal richtig *******, meins unterscheidet sich von nem cruiser nur durch federgabel, disc und n bisle in der geo.


----------



## Vitali (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> find ich mal richtig *******, meins unterscheidet sich von nem cruiser nur durch federgabel, disc und n bisle in der geo.  *



cruiser dürfen auch net rein !  only 20" und kleiner...


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitali _
> *
> 
> cruiser dürfen auch net rein !  only 20" und kleiner... *



*grml* und was sucht dann das "bmx" in "bmx-cruiser"  

man sind das honks....


----------



## Williams (26. April 2004)

Hey,

ich bin aus Geislingen und möchte auch mit BMX anfangen!
Kenne mich aber so gut wie nicht aus!

Bin früher schon mal ein gefahren ist aber schon bestimmt 10 Jahre her!  

Wo bekomme ich ein gutes BMX? 
Was ist sonst so wichtig?

Gruß, Williams


----------



## Vitali (27. April 2004)

Williams schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> ich bin aus Geislingen und möchte auch mit BMX anfangen!
> Kenne mich aber so gut wie nicht aus!
> ...



www.parano-garage.de - bester BMX Shop dens gibt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (27. April 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> cruiser dürfen auch net rein !  only 20" und kleiner...



*zonk* ... setzen 6!

War schon 2mal mit meinem cruiser (bmx cruiser) drin... 
warum die's jetzt so drauf anlegen dass man mitm mtb nicht reindarf kann ich euch einfach nicht sagen.. begründungen waren schon:
- die räder sind zu groß
- da sind 2 bremsen dran
- die machen die halle kaputt...blablabla

@micha73

in der halle sind abends eigentlich immer regelmäßig bmx'er anzutreffen... wenn du auch mal lust auf dirtjump etc hast meld dich einfach mal.. kannst ja dann mal mit nach biberach kommen.. oder mit uns streeten (www.xtreme-wheels.de)...
als anfänger kann man in der halle meiner meinung nach nicht allzuviel anfangen.. aber unter den pro's ist sie begehrt...

najo, kannst dich ja einfach mal melden wenns soweit ist... da du im november herkommen willst werden wir wegen der kälte vielleicht auch wieder öfters in der halle sein

btw: die 2,50 tagespreis gelten nur für skater und so'n zeugs.. bmx'er zahlen das doppelte... (soweit ich mich erinnern kann)

edit: lol.. das thema wurde ja schon letztes jahr gestartet.. wer hat denn die leiche ausgegraben und mich umsonst den text schreiben lassen


----------



## unknownpeople (5. Mai 2004)

ich und mein freund waren schon mal in ulm und sind dort drei tage gefahren. Jetzt möchten wir wissen ob in den Pfingstferien dort auch leute mit 20" unterwegs sind. wir haben keinen Bock die einzigen auf dem bmx sind. Letztes jahr haben die skater dort ziemlich angemacht. Als dann irgendwann der Ralf Schiefer reinkam, tailwhips, 360, Barspins und so ein zeug machte waren alle die uns verarscht hatten plötzlich still und ruhig. 

also wer Pfingsten in ulm ist bitte eine E-mail an 

[email protected]

wir sehn uns in ulm.


----------



## Vitali (5. Mai 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> *zonk* ... setzen 6!
> 
> War schon 2mal mit meinem cruiser (bmx cruiser) drin...
> warum die's jetzt so drauf anlegen dass man mitm mtb nicht reindarf kann ich euch einfach nicht sagen.. begründungen waren schon:
> ...






Ne, aber meinst ich komm da mit meinen Rhythm rein ? (Im notfall mach ich ne Starrgabel rein, V-Brakes fahr ich ja auch schon so  )

Nicht das ich nach Ulmen fahr und net rein komm, des wär blöd  Was geht den bei euch so streetmässig ?

PS: Als ich bei denen angerufen hab haben se gesagt das keine 24" CRUISER REIN DÜRFEN


----------



## Chaka-Checka (6. Mai 2004)

ne lassen dich normal nich rein sobald es irgendwie nach nem mtb aussieht...

hmm.. streeten in ulm... weiß net.. ich bin in sachen street ne 0... sind zwar schon öfters unterwegs in der stadt aber naja, hab kein freude dran... 

würd vorschlagen da fahren wir doch lieber nach biberach zum dirtjumpen 

@unknowpeope... in den ferien is etwas blöd in der halle... meistens überfüllt mir skatern oder kiddies..
mich nervt das immer ziemlich.. da muss man selber aufm bmx immer am meisten aufpassen dass dir kein brettchen vor die füße rollt..



> PS: Als ich bei denen angerufen hab haben se gesagt das keine 24" CRUISER REIN DÜRFEN



war bis jetzt 2 mal mit meinem cruiser da und den haben die nichtmal schief angeschaut.. aber konn schon sein dass die da jetzt auch rumzicken.. wie gesagt.. ziemliche honks...


----------



## unknownpeople (6. Mai 2004)

auch wenn es dort in den Ferien ******* aussieht in bezug auf "überfüllte halle und so", kommen wir trotzdem in den Ferien, weil wir keine andere möglichkeiten haben. letztes jahr ging es auch irgendwie in den Pfingstferien.

Wie viele zweirädler gibt es denn in ulm?

PS: alle die in ulm wohnen und bmx fahren sollen mir mal ihre e-mail adresse geben.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (7. Mai 2004)

haben hier einige bmx'er... allerdings hab ich zu denen kaum kontakt... bin ja meistens nur mit mbtlern undterwegs...

aber in der halle sind normal fast immer welche anzutreffen..
kannst ja mal den biberachern bmx'er schreiben.. die sind sicher auch öfters in ulm unterwegs und die jungs sind gut drauf... haben auch ihr eigenes gelände zum dirt jumpen ==> www.bmx-bc.de


----------



## marco-spanagel (23. Mai 2004)

hey micha oder an die anderen die so in der umgebung wohnen.wenn du in ulm wohnst hau doch einfach mal die Leute von der halle an und frage ob die nicht so tage machen können wo auch 24 zoll oder 26  zoller reindürfen. weil ich finde des so ziemlich witzlos ein bmx macht die pipes und rampen genau so kaputt wie ein 24 oder 26 zoll bike. wäre cool wenn ihr mal fragen könnt.Am besten wäre natürlich wen nsich die Bmx´er auch dafür einsetzen würden.

würde dann auch mal vorbei schauen  wenn man da mit 24 oder 26 zoll reindarf


----------



## Chaka-Checka (24. Mai 2004)

puh... also haben mit den jungs schon viel diskutiert... aber das sind richtige dickköpfe... aber wer's nochmal versuchen will.. nur zu...


----------

